

Eclipse 3.6 Helios is here - Uncle_Sam
http://eclipse.org/helios/

======
tmcw
Release notes? New features? Er, nope - Eclipse.org is a case study in how
making software into abstract 'products and platforms' has the potential to
make it so vague that you could be, in fact, downloading anything at all,
which constitutes a subproject of the Eclipse project platform, which I assume
is a hamburger.

~~~
sigzero
I hate searching the eclipse site for any kind of information that actually
pertains to eclipse. It is that bad.

------
rje
I had trouble finding any useful information on the landing page.
EclipseSource did a series of blog posts highlighting some of the new
features, which at least gives me some idea:

[http://eclipsesource.com/blogs/2010/06/23/top-10-eclipse-
hel...](http://eclipsesource.com/blogs/2010/06/23/top-10-eclipse-helios-
features/)

~~~
MartinMond
Here you go
[http://www.bigsoft.co.uk/blog/index.php/2009/10/15/eclipse-3...](http://www.bigsoft.co.uk/blog/index.php/2009/10/15/eclipse-3-6-helios-
new-and-noteworthy)

~~~
vessenes
Thanks! This was remarkably hard to find, for a piece of software that's only
released once a year.

------
martythemaniak
Does anyone know why Eclipse is dog-slow on OS X? crappy JVM implementation or
something else.

~~~
dreur
On Linux 32bits and 64bits it is faster than Galileo. (Seems faster and uses
less memory)

~~~
ebtalley
Has anyone had any issues switching? I _just_ got galileo up and running to my
specs. I would hate to change environments for memory benefits and then get
bogged down in version minutia.

~~~
brown9-2
Not sure which OS you are using, but at least on Windows, different versions
of Eclipse can live side-by-side in different directories. So you should be
able to test drive a new version without messing up your old version (might
want to try setting up a different workspace while experimenting though).

~~~
ebtalley
True, I meant compatibility with the existing plugins out there though, Maven,
Subversion, PDT+debugger, PyDev, etc. Should have been clearer on that point.

------
BonoboBoner
I am curious whether the final release is as buggy as the Europe and Galileo
releases were. With Eclipse, you should always wait for 3.X.1 ;)

------
nathanb
I only use the CDT package, but it appears to be completely stagnating. Helios
ships with CDT version 7.0, which is a new major version of the C/C++
development tools. But as far as I can see, there's barely enough in there to
justify a new _minor_ version.

